# West Coast Rider, Coming Right Behind Ya, Shoulda Never F'd With Me!



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

As soon as the mailguy walks in my office, i knew that the FRH have made thier latest hit. Well Mr. Opusfxd... you have brought the spirit Tupac out of me.










"I ain't a killer but don't push me, revenge is like the sweetest joy next to gettin p#$$y."

This war is far from over...


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

another great hit


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Damn David you are on fire buddy, great hit. Enjoy those sticks Brian.

I think there is one more BABOTL that David had in his sights, and guys just remember most of the damage done today just came from two or three FRH's. Six or seven more Front Range Bombers to go.


----------



## justinwb (Mar 22, 2005)

Getting hyphy?


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

justinwb said:


> Getting hyphy?


I'm goin pre-hyphy on these fools... THUG LIFE!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Great strike Dave. Good on ya, Brian!!


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> Damn David you are on fire buddy, great hit. Enjoy those sticks Brian.
> 
> I think there is one more BABOTL that David had in his sights, and guys just remember most of the damage done today just came from two or three FRH's. Six or seven more Front Range Bombers to go.


:tpd:

The bombs you have all witnessed is only the beginning this weekend.. there will be blood this weekend!


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

butterbeezy said:


> I'm goin pre-hyphy on these fools... THUG LIFE!


Ride or die. That was an NWA Straight Outta Compton-type hit right there. :gn


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!!! He got you too!!!:chk


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Something tells me this war has only just begun. 

:ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Cant we all just get along?


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Time to Cowboy Up there friends. :ss

:gn:gn:gn

I'm back from Vaca!! :ss


----------

